# Cutting Board For Sink?



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

We have a 27L and it didn't come with a cutting board cover for the sinks. Our last camper had this and my wife really liked it for extra counter space. Does anyone out there know if you can get such a thing?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We purchased ours from camping world. Nice size cutting board with a "rubber" type back which was perfect for the top of the stove to make cutting board stay in place, even in transit. Here is the link.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/hardwood-stove-toppercutting-board/8648


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

jcat67 said:


> We purchased ours from camping world. Nice size cutting board with a "rubber" type back which was perfect for the top of the stove to make cutting board stay in place, even in transit. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/hardwood-stove-toppercutting-board/8648


X2, works great.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It seems they didn't ship the loft with the cutting board for the sink. But it is the same sink as the other Outbacks. I had my dealer order it for me when I picked mine up. I find I dont really utilize it though.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I bought a $7 wooden cutting board from Wal-mart then spent $5 on rubber mesh then just glued the rubber mesh to the bottom of the cutting board. It fits over the sink and it can be put on the stove during transport and doesnt move because of the rubber mesh bottom. Found it was cheaper than spending nearly $40+ for one from our local rv places. I find rv places here in Canada are a complete rip off for those kind of things.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> I bought a $7 wooden cutting board from Wal-mart then spent $5 on rubber mesh then just glued the rubber mesh to the bottom of the cutting board. It fits over the sink and it can be put on the stove during transport and doesnt move because of the rubber mesh bottom. Found it was cheaper than spending nearly $40+ for one from our local rv places. I find rv places here in Canada are a complete rip off for those kind of things.


I just thought it would be handy to have the one that fits right into the recess at the edge of the sink. Anyone that doesn't use there's, want to sell it?


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

It's easy to make a custom fit sink cover out of 1/2" thick polyethylene.

http://macteam.thruhere.net/RVmods/sinkcover.htm

Don't forget the hole to act as a finger pull and to allow you to run the tap w/o removing the whole thing.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a cheap plastic cutting board at Target. I made a cardboard template, then cut the cutting board to fit. I've been using this for 3 years now. Works great and took less than an hour to do.


----------

